# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  رد الاعتبار للمؤشر المظلوم " center of gravity " " مركز الثقل "  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## af159

رد الاعتبار للمؤشر المظلوم " center of gravity " " مركز الثقل "  اتهمناه ظلما بانه يعيد رسم نفسه ويخادع نعم هو يعيد رسم نفسه ولكنه ليس الوحيد من بني جنسه الذي يتصف بهذه الصفة فجميعنا يعلم ان اي مؤشر يعيد رسم خطوطه مرة بعد كل بار جديد لان البار الجديد دخل ضمن معطيات المؤشر وبما ان المعطيات غير ثابته ومتغيرة فالنتيجة الحتمية ان المخرجات سوف تكون مختلفة   هذه كانت مقدمة للدخول في الموضوع   توجد مسلمات يجب ان نأخذ بها ولا نعترض عليها منها ما ذكر اعلاه ( ان السعر يسبق المؤشر )  والاهم من ذلك التسليم مقدما بان الرزق بيد الخالق جل في علاه  وانه لو اجتمعت الدنيا كلها علي ان تمنع عنك رزق قد كتبه الله لك فلن يستطيعوا وهذه التجارة باب من ابواب الرزق  قمت بعمل بعض التعديلات الطفيفة علي المؤشر وتغير الاعدادات الافتراضية بعد الاطلاع علي احد الشارتات التي كانت علي الموقع الخاص لمصطفي بلخياط واتذكر انها كانت لزوج الدولار الامريكي والدولار الكندي كان هذا في العام الماضي  فوجدت انه يعتمد علي 181 بار وليس 240 ولا اعرف لماذا هذا الرقم بالذات المهم فعن طريق الفيجوال تست بالميتاتريدر عملت باك لنفس الفريم ونفس التاريخ وذلك حتي اتمكن من ضبط باقي الاعدادات فعن طريق تجربة ادخال الارقام مرة بعد مرة وصلت الي ادق شئ يمكن الوصول اليه فكانت الاعدادات كالتالي وهي علي التوالي  181 - 3 - 0 - ( 1.618*2.618*3.618 ) - 720            بالطبع لم تكن القيم في البداية كما هي امامكم ولكن لقربها من النسب الذهبية فضلت ان اضعها هكذا القيم التي بين الاقواس توضع في نفس المكان لثلاث نسخ من المؤشر   ومن خلال المتابعة اللصيقة للمؤشر لاحظت الاتي :  ان السعر يسير في منحنيات نصف دائرية تقريبا      فتم تحديد المناطق التي يلتزم بها غالبا ( الحد العلوي - الحد السفلي )  ووضعت عليها مؤشرين ولكن مع تغيير القيمة التي كنا نضعها (3) ووضع (صفر) بدلا منها فاصبحت بمثابة خطوط دعم ومقاومة متحركة مع تحرك الشموع     الحد الاول يعطي تنبيه عند تجاوز السعر له فان كان الحد العلوي تكون العملية بيع اول والحد الثاني لايعطي تنبيه لانه غالبا لايصله ويكون الشراء من تجاوز الخطوط السفلية  اضافة نسخة من المؤشر مع تغيير نفس القيمة التي قمنا بتغييرها في المرة السابقة ووضع رقم (1) فاصبحت الخطوط بمثابة قناة سعرية وترند في نفس الوقت وذلك لتدعيم القرار    الفريم المستخدم الخمس دقائق لغزارة صفقاته  اولا اجعل لنفسك هدف يجب ان تحدده قبل الدخول لصفقتك القيمة المثلي علي المجنون 30 - 50 نقطة ويمكن مطاردة الربح حتي يصل الي الجهة الاخري   امثلة لحالات البيع والشراء             الاستوب متروك كل شخص يحدده حسب مايري بعد التجربة  ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا جدا :  توجد نقطة صغيرة تسير دائما مع الخطوط ومكانها في اخر بار هذه النقطة هامة جدا وعليها يمكنك التنبؤ بالمكان الذي سيعاد رسم الخطوط به مرة اخري       حاولت تنفيذ اكسبيرت يقوم بفتح بيع وشراء فلم استطيع حتي يمكن اختبارها لمدد طويلة وفي كل ظروف السوق فلعل احد الاخوة يتبرع بكتابة الكود اللازم    المؤشرات + التمبليت

----------


## Hnsso

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وجاري التجربه

----------


## abo-adel

وفقك الله

----------


## ae_dxb

عندما أقرا هاتين الكلمتين   مركز الثقل  أتذكر مصطفى بلخياط   الذي فاز بجائزة تدبيل رأس المال عن طريق التحليل الفني  وليس المؤشرات   لديه مؤشر أسمه مركز الثقل  :016:

----------


## albeshi

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك على مشاركه الجميع بما توصلت إليه  
وجزاك الله كل خير  
وفتح عليك أبواب رِزقه

----------


## ELMAALY

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وثبت لك الأجر إن شاء الله
جاري التحميل والتجريب 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

جزاك الله خير  
مجهود تشكر عليه ولاكن صدقنى يعيد رسم نفسه وانت بشارت التالى فاضح اعاده رسمه لنفسه شوف  كيف تغيرت ارقام المقاومات وكل الارقام وتغير شكل الخطوط مثل الافعى لانه يعيد رسم نفسه       
طيب افترض المجنون طاح 1000 نقطه وعملها بشهر 10 من عام 2008 وعمل اكثر منها 2009 خصوصا طيحات ابو 400 نقطه وشمعه لموزين 100 نقطه سحبه واحده عينى على المحنون بارده يختى عليه يجنن يلي ما تجنن لذلك انتبه بارك الله فيك من هذا المؤشر وفيرم 5 دقائق تراها خداعه كثير ممكن تعطيك ولاكن اخذها شديد وافضل فيرم مضاربى بنظرى 4 ساعات والقرار عائد لك وشكرا مرة اخرى على مجهودك ونفعك لاخوانك ولاكن صدقنى الموضوع ليس بل بساطه هذه فا المؤشر متلاعب وتابعه انت هذا الاسبوع فقط على فيرم 5 دقائق والمجنون لان حركته سريعه واعطينى خبر بل اجازة ان شاء الله تعالى  
والله اعلم

----------


## ليث11

مبدع دائما الله يبارك بك ورزقك

----------


## adel90

الله يعطيك العافية  اخي ابو زياد

----------


## ماجد الحربي

مجهود تشكر عليه وجميع المؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها ولكن لا نأخذ عملية البيع والشراء على مؤشر واحد ونقول انه مخادع أو فاشل وأنما يعتبر مساعد ومكمل للمؤشرات الأخرى .

----------


## yemen777

القيم التي بين الاقواس توضع في نفس المكان لثلاث نسخ من المؤشر (ارجوا التوضيح على الشارت)

----------


## k.e.n

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## sakana

هاهو مؤشر مركز الثقل يشرح عمله صاحبه مصطفى بلخياط http://www.**********.ma/en/detail_i...d_interview=20

----------


## م . فارس

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
لم اكن اعرف انه يصبح قناة سعرية 
وانا اعتقد ان مؤشرات القنوات بانواعها هي من أحسن انواع المؤشرات 
وطبعا هي تعيد رسم نفسها وهذا لايقلل من قيمتها في شيء  
لانها تعطي تصور جيد  لحركة السعر 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## القلزم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمداحمدالعواضي

اخي الكريم هل ينفع هذا المؤشر على جميع العملات
وما مدى نسبه الخساره من الربح
هل تنفع على فريمات غير 5 دقايق مثلا الدقيقه والربع والساعه والاربع

----------


## basomakm

هل يمكن اختبار المؤشر عند طريق ال Strategy Tester ! ؟؟

----------


## brokensoul08

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع  ربنا يباركلك في رزقك يارب انسان ذو علم و خلق و اتشرف جدا بمروري على مواضيعك الاكثر من رائعة :Eh S(7):

----------


## السرحاني1

:015: ابو زياد بالخياط 2 :015:   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## minime

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شرح جميل ورائع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## al7otq8

بارك الله فيك كفيت ووفيت

----------


## وسام النوباني

شو هذا المنتدى اليوم مواضيعه اتجنن والاعضاء مبدعين

----------


## k.e.n

مشكورر بس سؤال الاخ عرابي وين صارت ايامه............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## K108

جزاك الله خيــــــــرا و رزقك من حيث لا تحتســــــــــب

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

مش غلط 
ربي يبارك فيك

----------


## af159

لم اتوقع ابدا هذا الكم من من الردود   اسف جدا علي عدم التواجد  واشكركم جميعا لمروركم الكريم   :Eh S(7):  :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## af159

> جزاك الله خير  
> مجهود تشكر عليه ولاكن صدقنى يعيد رسم نفسه وانت بشارت التالى فاضح اعاده رسمه لنفسه شوف كيف تغيرت ارقام المقاومات وكل الارقام وتغير شكل الخطوط مثل الافعى لانه يعيد رسم نفسه       
> طيب افترض المجنون طاح 1000 نقطه وعملها بشهر 10 من عام 2008 وعمل اكثر منها 2009 خصوصا طيحات ابو 400 نقطه وشمعه لموزين 100 نقطه سحبه واحده عينى على المحنون بارده يختى عليه يجنن يلي ما تجنن لذلك انتبه بارك الله فيك من هذا المؤشر وفيرم 5 دقائق تراها خداعه كثير ممكن تعطيك ولاكن اخذها شديد وافضل فيرم مضاربى بنظرى 4 ساعات والقرار عائد لك وشكرا مرة اخرى على مجهودك ونفعك لاخوانك ولاكن صدقنى الموضوع ليس بل بساطه هذه فا المؤشر متلاعب وتابعه انت هذا الاسبوع فقط على فيرم 5 دقائق والمجنون لان حركته سريعه واعطينى خبر بل اجازة ان شاء الله تعالى  
> والله اعلم

  انا لم انفي عنه هذه الصفة  فقط اردت توضيح مناطق الدخول القوية

----------


## af159

> القيم التي بين الاقواس توضع في نفس المكان لثلاث نسخ من المؤشر (ارجوا التوضيح على الشارت)

  تفضل

----------


## af159

> اخي الكريم هل ينفع هذا المؤشر على جميع العملات
> وما مدى نسبه الخساره من الربح
> هل تنفع على فريمات غير 5 دقايق مثلا الدقيقه والربع والساعه والاربع

 اعتقد ذلك والتجربة خير برهان

----------


## af159

> هل يمكن اختبار المؤشر عند طريق ال Strategy Tester ! ؟؟

  للأسف لا

----------


## af159

> مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع  مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدع   ربنا يباركلك في رزقك يارب انسان ذو علم و خلق و اتشرف جدا بمروري على مواضيعك الاكثر من رائعة

  يا رامي باشا من بعض ما عندكم

----------


## af159

> ابو زياد بالخياط 2

 ليس لهذه الدرجة اخجلتم تواضعنا

----------


## af159

> مشكورر بس سؤال الاخ عرابي وين صارت ايامه............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  لا اعرف  يمكن مراسلته علي الخاص

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك يا ابو زياد 
وياريت يكون فى متابعة لبعض الفرص

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

عمل رائع...
بارك الله فيك يا ابو زياد

----------


## بدر الكثيري

صباح الخير مادري اخوي باعدادتة الحالية يمشي على فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  :015:  والله إني أحبك في الله  وألمح دائمأً صدقك وعطاءك وإجادتك في التوضيح الممل دونما ملل :Big Grin:   " إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه "  ولعلك كذلك يا أخي  :Good:   جزيت خيراً  على فكرة قد يكون السر في هذا 61.8  61.8 = أعتقد أنه كنز الربح   وربنا يكتب الخير للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## af159

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو زياد  وياريت يكون فى متابعة لبعض الفرص

   وبارك الله فيك يا ابو عبدالرحمن  :Eh S(7):  ان شاء الله اتابع اقرب فرصة

----------


## af159

> عمل رائع...
> بارك الله فيك يا ابو زياد

    نحاول جاهدين السير علي نهجكم يا دكتور/ ياسر   :Eh S(7):  بارك الله فيك علي مرورك الكريم

----------


## af159

> صباح الخير مادري اخوي باعدادتة الحالية يمشي على فريم 4 ساعات

 نفس الاعدادات صالحة لجميع الفريمات  اشكرك علي المرور والمتابعة  :Eh S(7):  وفقك الله

----------


## af159

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن   والله إني أحبك في الله  وألمح دائمأً صدقك وعطاءك وإجادتك في التوضيح الممل دونما ملل  " إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه "  ولعلك كذلك يا أخي   جزيت خيراً  على فكرة قد يكون السر في هذا 61.8  61.8 = أعتقد أنه كنز الربح   وربنا يكتب الخير للجميع

  أحبك الذي أحببتني له ووفقك لكل خير   :Eh S(7):   هذه القطرات لا تقارن ابدا بفيض عطاؤكم   ما اسعد التلميذ عندما يحظي بثناء اساتذته عليه   :AA:    :Hands:  بارك الله لك وللاخوة اجمعين ورزقكم خير الدنيا والاخرة  :Hands:

----------


## af159

فيديو  فاست بلاي  يوضح فكرة عمل المؤشر   Center of Gravity1  Center of Gravity2

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## MR.dollar

جزاك الله خير

----------


## af159

فرصة للمتابعة         تم وضع امر بيع معلق  عند 142.80  الهدف   142.30  استوب  143.30

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> فرصة للمتابعة         تم وضع امر بيع معلق  عند 142.80  الهدف   142.30  استوب  143.30

   أخي الكريم بارك الله بك 
ارى ان مؤشر مركز الثقل يتجه بخطوطه الى الاعلى والعملية بيع الا يؤثر ذلك في سير العملية؟؟
ثم اخي الخطوط الافقية متى تتغير ام هي متحركة؟؟
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة

----------


## توفيق

ابو زياد  سر مركز الثقل هو درجة انحناء او ميلان الخطوط كلما كانت الخطوط متقاربة و لها ميلان قوي كانت اقوى وكانت احتمالات انجرار السعر نحو الخط الاوسط كبيرة و كلما كان الميلان ضعيف  اصبحت الاحتمالات اصغر   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## af159

تم نقل الاستوب علي مكان الدخول

----------


## af159

> ابو زياد   سر مركز الثقل هو درجة انحناء او ميلان الخطوط كلما كانت الخطوط متقاربة و لها ميلان قوي كانت اقوى وكانت احتمالات انجرار السعر نحو الخط الاوسط كبيرة و كلما كان الميلان ضعيف اصبحت الاحتمالات اصغر  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اهلا اخ توفيق شرفني مرورك  جدا جدا من زمان وانت مهتم بمركز الثقل وانت اكيد لك خبرة في التعامل معه

----------


## af159

كيفية الربط بين الزمن و مركز الثقل

----------


## السلحف الصغير

السلام عليكم 
اخي هذا الذي تضعه انت لا يكفي لتحدد هل شراء ام بيع  
لا زال يلزمك مؤشر الزمن  وهو الذي يؤكد لك هل فعلا يجب ان تشتري ام تبيع

----------


## af159

> مشكور اخ ابوزياد مجهود واضح تشكر عليه.... اخي هل من الممكن عمل تمبلت جديد وارفاقه مرة اخرى هنا.. لانني حملت جميع المؤشرات وعندما اضه التمبلت لا يظهر شيء على الشارت.. فارجو منك عمل التمبلت الجديد ويان يكون الاسم مكتوب باحرف انجليزية وشاكرة لك مجهودك.

 تفضلي يا اختي  ويجب مراعاة عدم تغيير اسماء المؤشرات

----------


## الخنساء

> تفضلي يا اختي ويجب مراعاة عدم تغيير اسماء المؤشرات

  مشكور اخي على هذه السرعة... بعد ما غيرت اسم التمبلت القديم الى الانجليزي اشتغل معي وهذا ما دفعني لالغاء المشاركة حتى لا اثقل عليك لكن الظاهر انك كنت سريع في تقديم الخدمة وبارك الله فيك مرة اخرى

----------


## af159

> فرصة للمتابعة         تم وضع امر بيع معلق عند 142.80  الهدف 142.30  استوب 143.30

  

> تم نقل الاستوب علي مكان الدخول

   وحيث انه اول مسمار في نعش الحساب  هو الطمع نأخذ الربح عند 100 نقطة ونستعد لفرصة جديدة ويو جدسبب اخر قد اشرت اليه  وهو عبور ذل المؤشر من اخر قاع وسيبدأ الضغط علي السعر للصعود الي اعلي

----------


## MBR

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وثبت لك الأجر إن شاء الله

----------


## af159

فرصة جديدة للمتابعة  تم وضع امر بيع معلق  عند 143.70

----------


## brokensoul08

فقط دخلت عشان حبيت اقول ربنا يباركلك في رزقك بصراحة تعديلات اكتر من مذهلة انا بتابعها من امبارح عالشارت  بارك الله لك في رزقك وصحتك و اهلك و مالك  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## af159

> فقط دخلت عشان حبيت اقول ربنا يباركلك في رزقك بصراحة تعديلات اكتر من مذهلة انا بتابعها من امبارح عالشارت  بارك الله لك في رزقك وصحتك و اهلك و مالك  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

 الله يبارك لك يا رامي ويحفظك من كل شر ويرزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## af159

نظرة سريعة علي زوج المجنون علي اكثر من فريم  ترند حاد صاعد علي فريم الدقيقة    محاولة تغير اتجاه علي فريم الخمس تزداد كلم مر الوقت     ترند صاعد علي فريم  الربع ساعة

----------


## af159

تفعل الامر اثناء تحرير المشاركة السابقة  ووضعنا استوب علي نقطة الدخول لا الزوج بدأ يشكل ترند صاعد علي الفريمات الصغيرة

----------


## af159

> فرصة جديدة للمتابعة  تم وضع امر بيع معلق عند 143.70

   

> تفعل الامر اثناء تحرير المشاركة السابقة ووضعنا استوب علي نقطة الدخول لا الزوج بدأ يشكل ترند صاعد علي الفريمات الصغيرة

    اخذ الربح  وانتظار فرصة جديدة باذن الله

----------


## af159

اذا فشل الزوج في الوصول الي المنطقة المشار اليها سوف يكون مجبرا علي اكمال مساره الصاعد   همسة : هذه ليست توصيات ولكنها تصورات للمتابعة ولتوضيح طريقة العمل

----------


## Mahmoud80

> اذا فشل الزوج في الوصول الي المنطقة المشار اليها سوف يكون مجبرا علي اكمال مساره الصاعد    همسة : هذه ليست توصيات ولكنها تصورات للمتابعة ولتوضيح طريقة العمل

 وصل الهدف الى المنطة الاولى 142.36 .. ماذا الان ؟؟

----------


## af159

> وصل الهدف الى المنطة الاولى 142.36 .. ماذا الان ؟؟

   المنطقة التي تقصدها هي مجرد اشارة الي وضعه الحالي   اما المنطقة التي كان يجب الوصول اليها هي  141.34 الدائرة السفلية  والمدة قد انتهت  ويجب عليه الصعود مرة اخري

----------


## af159

توضيح  اكثر لفكرة الزمن والوقت وارتباطهم بمركز الثقل

----------


## K108

> المنطقة التي تقصدها هي مجرد اشارة الي وضعه الحالي   اما المنطقة التي كان يجب الوصول اليها هي 141.34 الدائرة السفلية   والمدة قد انتهت ويجب عليه الصعود مرة اخري

 بالفعل السعرلم يتجاوز المنطقة التي حددتهـــــــا وأرتـــد منها بنفس الوقت الذي أشرت إليــــه أخــــي الكريــــم :015: .....  بس السؤال اللي يخطــــــــر في بالي كيف أستطعــــت تحدد وقت الإرتداد بهـــــــذه الدقـــــه و لماذا تلك المنطقــــه بالتحديــــد؟ :016:

----------


## af159

> كيفية الربط بين الزمن و مركز الثقل

   

> نظرة سريعة علي زوج المجنون علي اكثر من فريم  ترند حاد صاعد علي فريم الدقيقة    محاولة تغير اتجاه علي فريم الخمس تزداد كلم مر الوقت     ترند صاعد علي فريم الربع ساعة

     

> اذا فشل الزوج في الوصول الي المنطقة المشار اليها سوف يكون مجبرا علي اكمال مساره الصاعد   همسة : هذه ليست توصيات ولكنها تصورات للمتابعة ولتوضيح طريقة العمل

  

> 

   

> توضيح اكثر لفكرة الزمن والوقت وارتباطهم بمركز الثقل

   

> بالفعل السعرلم يتجاوز المنطقة التي حددتهـــــــا وأرتـــد منها بنفس الوقت الذي أشرت إليــــه أخــــي الكريــــم.....    بس السؤال اللي يخطــــــــر في بالي كيف أستطعــــت تحدد وقت الإرتداد بهـــــــذه الدقـــــه و لماذا تلك المنطقــــه بالتحديــــد؟

     اعدت لك ترتيب الفكرة لان اسلوبي غير مرتب ولذلك اعتذر منك ومن كل الاخوة  هو ليس تحديد هو مجرد توقع بناء علي هذه المعطيات   وكان من الممكن تحفيز الزوج عن للوصول الي المنطقة السفيلة  عن طريق بيانات او غيره وفي هذه الحالة كان سيتغير السيناريو  (  :Big Grin:  وساعتها كنتم ستوسعوني ضربا  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## the_king1983

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## K108

> اعدت لك ترتيب الفكرة لان اسلوبي غير مرتب ولذلك اعتذر منك ومن كل الاخوة  هو ليس تحديد هو مجرد توقع بناء علي هذه المعطيات   وكان من الممكن تحفيز الزوج عن للوصول الي المنطقة السفيلة عن طريق بيانات او غيره وفي هذه الحالة كان سيتغير السيناريو (  وساعتها كنتم ستوسعوني ضربا  )[/center]

   جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا علـــــــــى سرعـــــــة تجـــــــاوبــــــــــــك المشكــــــــله لا تكمـــــــن فـــــــي تــــــرتيـــــبــــك للأفكـــــــــار بقـــــدر مـــــــا تكمـــــن في ربطـــــي لأفكـــــــارك النيـــــــــــــرة الدقيــــــقـــــــــه :Doh:  و السمــــــوحــة منك يا بو زيـــاد لا ننا غلبناك معانا :Eh S(7):  همســــة  كل شارت تضعــــه للشرح يفتح النفس و كأنــــه أستاذ يتكلــــم فيــــه :Good:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> توضيح  اكثر لفكرة الزمن والوقت وارتباطهم بمركز الثقل

 ربي يبارك فيك اخي ويجزيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة
لكن اخي الكريم هل يمكن التوضيح اكثر لهذه الفكرة "الزمن والوقت"  ربي يبارك فيك

----------


## af159

نظرة علي الوضع الحالي للزوج  والمقصود بالرينج هو مقدار النقاط وليس نفس المجال

----------


## af159

> ربي يبارك فيك اخي ويجزيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة
> لكن اخي الكريم هل يمكن التوضيح اكثر لهذه الفكرة "الزمن والوقت" ربي يبارك فيك

   مش عارف ها اقدر اوصل الفكرة بالطريقة دي ولا لأ

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> مش عارف ها اقدر اوصل الفكرة بالطريقة دي ولا لأ

 ربي يبارك فيك اخي الكريم 
اخي الكريم سؤال اخر :
بالنسبة للستوب تحت الخط العريض او فوقه بكام نقطة ولا نفس قيمته ولا ايش؟
ومتى ممكن ان يصل له السعر او يتجاوزه؟

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

فرصة على اليورو فريم 5 د

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

.

----------


## af159

> ربي يبارك فيك اخي الكريم 
> اخي الكريم سؤال اخر :
> بالنسبة للستوب تحت الخط العريض او فوقه بكام نقطة ولا نفس قيمته ولا ايش؟
> ومتى ممكن ان يصل له السعر او يتجاوزه؟

   الاستوب متروك لكم حيث اني لا اعمل به وان كان من الافضل وضعه بعد الخط الثاني العريض

----------


## af159

> فرصة على اليورو فريم 5 د

 نعم هي فرصة وموجودة ايضا علي فريم الساعة ولكن يجب الانتظار حتي يحين وقت الدخول بها  وسوف اجهز لك المبررات وعندما تحين وتصبح جاهزة سوف اخبرك بها لان مداها كبير  برافو عليك

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

> مش عارف ها اقدر اوصل الفكرة بالطريقة دي ولا لأ

 بارك الله فيك  
وصلت وصلت وبصراحه انا هذه المشاركه لوحدها بل موضوع كله عندى يعنى كلمه وحش عليك قليله وكلمه خطير ما توفيك حقك هذه ملاحظة ذهبيه تتلف بالماس وهى سر المؤشر وكل موضوع الثقل اعتقد بلخياط بيرفع عليك قضيه لانك فضحته هههههههههههه   واسألك بالله تابع واطرح كل افكارك النيرة ولا تقطع نحن معك ولك وعد منى اى ملاحظة ذهبيه مثل هذه او اى شئ سوف اشارك بها فورا لانى الظاهر حبيت المؤشر بسببك وسوف اعتكف عليه الفترة القادمه واوافيك بكل جديد ولاكن عندى همسه صغيره انا اشوف فيرم 30 دقيقه افضل من 5 دقائق وش رئيك انت لان حضرتك من عمل الباك تست وجرب وجرب وجرب حتى توصل للاعدادات وافضل الفيرمات لان انا عن نفسي ما تهمنى وفره الفرص قد ما تهمنى قوة الفرصه يعنى عندى ادخل بل اسبوع فرصه واحده على هدف 100 وبقوة يمشى للهدف افضل من 100 فرصه على اعصاب وفيرم صغير وعكس وتعزيز واهداف صغيره فما هو رئيك ؟ وايضا عندى همسه اخيره انا الاحظ ان النقط الحمراء بعض الاحيان تكون فوق الشموع مثل ما وضحت بل صورة اعلاه ولاكن بعض الاحيان تكون تحت الشموع ؟ فهل وقتها نعكس الثقل ولا شلون ؟ وبعض الاحيان تكون بعيده فهل وقتها نعمل خط ولا كيف نفسر تباعد النقاط عن الشموع مرة بعيده جدا ومرة فوقها مباشرة مثل ما وضحت بل صورة ؟

----------


## TEXXON

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....  طرحك دائما فريد سبحان الله منذ طرحك للموضوع الرقمي واحسست انك تمتاز بحس نادر اجمل ما في الامر انك عرضت وفندت فكرة دائما ما تم الاعتراض عليها وغالبا ما وصفت بالسلبيةفطرحتها باسلوب علمي مقنع  الصراحة اظنك كشفت شيئا هاما في ديناميكية السوق.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> نعم هي فرصة وموجودة ايضا علي فريم الساعة ولكن يجب الانتظار حتي يحين وقت الدخول بها  وسوف اجهز لك المبررات وعندما تحين وتصبح جاهزة سوف اخبرك بها لان مداها كبير  برافو عليك

 ننتظر المبررات للدخول 
ربي يبارك فيك

----------


## محمد ستيتة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله ...... اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
اقوى مؤشر اشوفه .... منذ فترة طويلةما استخدم مؤشر ولا أثق باي مؤشر للدخول استخدم ار اس اي للخروج فقط ....... بس انت يا ابو زياد اطلقت ضربة الموسم 
الله يوفقك ويجعله بميزان حسناتك ...... بس المهم خليك معانا حنى نتمكن اكثر منه
والله بصراحة انا أعجبني فيك تضحيتك وعطاءك لأخوانك يعني واحد ثاني وصل لمؤشر بهذه القوة ما يعطيه لأحد (وانا واحد منهم )
بارك الله فيك بانتظار شروح اكثر 
اخوك محمد

----------


## af159

> فرصة على اليورو فريم 5 د

     

> ننتظر المبررات للدخول 
> ربي يبارك فيك

    تفضلوا اخواني وجهة نظرى في زوج اليورو / دولار وانا اعتذر منكم علي تاخري في الرد  وذلك لوجود مشكلة بالانترنت ولم استطيع الدخول الي المنتدي الا في وقت متأخر       

> بارك الله فيك  
> وصلت وصلت وبصراحه انا هذه المشاركه لوحدها بل موضوع كله عندى يعنى كلمه وحش عليك قليله وكلمه خطير ما توفيك حقك هذه ملاحظة ذهبيه تتلف بالماس وهى سر المؤشر وكل موضوع الثقل اعتقد بلخياط بيرفع عليك قضيه لانك فضحته هههههههههههه   واسألك بالله تابع واطرح كل افكارك النيرة ولا تقطع نحن معك ولك وعد منى اى ملاحظة ذهبيه مثل هذه او اى شئ سوف اشارك بها فورا لانى الظاهر حبيت المؤشر بسببك وسوف اعتكف عليه الفترة القادمه واوافيك بكل جديد ولاكن عندى همسه صغيره انا اشوف فيرم 30 دقيقه افضل من 5 دقائق وش رئيك انت لان حضرتك من عمل الباك تست وجرب وجرب وجرب حتى توصل للاعدادات وافضل الفيرمات لان انا عن نفسي ما تهمنى وفره الفرص قد ما تهمنى قوة الفرصه يعنى عندى ادخل بل اسبوع فرصه واحده على هدف 100 وبقوة يمشى للهدف افضل من 100 فرصه على اعصاب وفيرم صغير وعكس وتعزيز واهداف صغيره فما هو رئيك ؟ وايضا عندى همسه اخيره انا الاحظ ان النقط الحمراء بعض الاحيان تكون فوق الشموع مثل ما وضحت بل صورة اعلاه ولاكن بعض الاحيان تكون تحت الشموع ؟ فهل وقتها نعكس الثقل ولا شلون ؟ وبعض الاحيان تكون بعيده فهل وقتها نعمل خط ولا كيف نفسر تباعد النقاط عن الشموع مرة بعيده جدا ومرة فوقها مباشرة مثل ما وضحت بل صورة ؟

 انا شاكر جدا اخي ابو خالد علي هذا الاطراء الجميل  وان كنت لا استحقه بل هو حق لكل من تعلمت منهم في هذا المنتدي الجميل  :Eh S(7):  الافكار اللي انت سالت بخصوصها صحيحة تماما وهي ما كنت اود ان افسره للأخوة ولكن عندي قصور في توصيل المعلومة   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....   طرحك دائما فريد سبحان الله منذ طرحك للموضوع الرقمي واحسست انك تمتاز بحس نادر اجمل ما في الامر انك عرضت وفندت فكرة دائما ما تم الاعتراض عليها وغالبا ما وصفت بالسلبيةفطرحتها باسلوب علمي مقنع  الصراحة اظنك كشفت شيئا هاما في ديناميكية السوق.   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

     العزيز الغالي / TEXXON  اشد مايسعدني في مواضيعي هو مرورك يا غالي  بارك الله فيك علي هذا المديح  الذي انت احد الذين يستحقونه لانك واحد من الذين تعلمت منهم وما زلت الي الان اتحسس خطواتك في المنتدي    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله ...... اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
> اقوى مؤشر اشوفه .... منذ فترة طويلةما استخدم مؤشر ولا أثق باي مؤشر للدخول استخدم ار اس اي للخروج فقط ....... بس انت يا ابو زياد اطلقت ضربة الموسم 
> الله يوفقك ويجعله بميزان حسناتك ...... بس المهم خليك معانا حنى نتمكن اكثر منه
> والله بصراحة انا أعجبني فيك تضحيتك وعطاءك لأخوانك يعني واحد ثاني وصل لمؤشر بهذه القوة ما يعطيه لأحد (وانا واحد منهم )
> بارك الله فيك بانتظار شروح اكثر 
> اخوك محمد

 شرفت جدا بمرورك الكريم ولك عندي حاجة حلوة بخصوص الار اس اي  اتمني من الله ان تنال اعجابك فقط امهلني بعض الوقت حتي اجهزها لك

----------


## af159

رؤيتي للزوج المجنون وهو بالفعل قد عبر المنطقة المشار اليها في الشارت اثناء تجهيز المشاركة السابقة تقريبا سيبدأ في الصعود خلال دقائق

----------


## الدكتور

الاخ الفاضل
ابو زياد
ما  شاء الله 
والله هذا الموضوع من اروع الموضيع التى قرئتها فى المنتدى
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير
ممكن حاله يكون متوقع هبوط للسعر فيها؟
مع الشكر

----------


## الدكتور

على حسب ما فهمت
هل هناك احتمال لتغيير الاتجاه للسعر الى الهبوط على فريم 4 ساعات ؟
وذلك  بتجاوز القاع المتكون والمشار اليه بالسهم
ارجو التصحيح
مع الشكر

----------


## af159

> الاخ الفاضل
> ابو زياد
> ما شاء الله 
> والله هذا الموضوع من اروع الموضيع التى قرئتها فى المنتدى
> بارك الله فيك 
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> ممكن حاله يكون متوقع هبوط للسعر فيها؟
> مع الشكر

  

> على حسب ما فهمت
> هل هناك احتمال لتغيير الاتجاه للسعر الى الهبوط على فريم 4 ساعات ؟
> وذلك بتجاوز القاع المتكون والمشار اليه بالسهم
> ارجو التصحيح
> مع الشكر

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اشكرك اخي الكريم علي مرورك واعتذر لك عن التاخر في الرد  بالنسبة للمشاركة السابقة كلامك مظبوط المنطقة الاولي التي اشرت اليه كانت بمثابة قوة دافعة الي ترند هابط مالم يحدث تحفيز للزوج لتغيير مساره هو ما حدث حيث انك لم تنتبه الي المنطقة الثانية والتي كان بها ضغط شديد لدفع جدار القناة لاعلي وقد حدث قد اشرت الي هذه النقطة في احد المشاركات السابقة

----------


## af159

علي فريم الساعة دخل الزوج في ترند صاعد ولم اكن اتوقع ان يكون بهذه الحدة ويستمر معنا حتي يخرج من المنطقة المشار اليها بين المربعين ثم يدخل في تصحيح هابط والمدة الباقية منها تتراوح ما بين 30 و35 ساعة
والله تعالي اعلي واعلم

----------


## الدكتور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اشكرك اخي الكريم علي مرورك واعتذر لك عن التاخر في الرد  بالنسبة للمشاركة السابقة كلامك مظبوط المنطقة الاولي التي اشرت اليه كانت بمثابة قوة دافعة الي ترند هابط مالم يحدث تحفيز للزوج لتغيير مساره هو ما حدث حيث انك لم تنتبه الي المنطقة الثانية والتي كان بها ضغط شديد لدفع جدار القناة لاعلي وقد حدث قد اشرت الي هذه النقطة في احد المشاركات السابقة

   
مشكور اخى على الرد والتوضيح
واسمح لى بسوال اخر
ما معنى حدوث تحفيز للزوج؟
يعنى اعتقد انى فهمت الجزء الخلفى من المؤشر وطريقة عمله 
انما الجزء الامامى(منطقة رقم 2)
كيف اعرف حدوث تحفيز للزوج؟
وما هو التحفيز(ما المقصود به)؟
مع جزيل الشكر على التوضيح

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا زيادة 
نظرة مبتكرة للمؤشر ما شاء الله  
بقيت نقاط توقع الترند تحتاج إلى مزيد من التوضيح لو سمحت  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## af159

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا زيادة  نظرة مبتكرة للمؤشر ما شاء الله   بقيت نقاط توقع الترند تحتاج إلى مزيد من التوضيح لو سمحت   بارك الله فيك

 اهلا ابوسعيد ايه النقطة اللي محتاجة توضيح

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واسمحلى بالمتابعه معكم

----------


## af159

> بارك الله فيك على مجهودك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واسمحلى بالمتابعه معكم

   علي الرحب والسعة فانت صاحب المكان ونحن الضيوف

----------


## raed100

> علي الرحب والسعة فانت صاحب المكان ونحن الضيوف

  
لي سؤال استاذ ابو زياد 
ارى في توقيعك جدول اكسل ارجو الشرح البسيط اذا سمحت   :016:  :016:

----------


## af159

> لي سؤال استاذ ابو زياد 
> ارى في توقيعك جدول اكسل ارجو الشرح البسيط اذا سمحت

 اذا كنت تقصد هذه      هذه اهداف المجنون (( للمراقبة فقط ))  الفترة القادمة منذ انطلاقه من 139.70 وهي نتاج طريقة جديدة تعتمد علي اسلوب جان في المتاجرة ومازالت تحت التجربة وهي والمؤشرالخاص بالطريقة ان شاء الله بتكون في موضوعي القادم

----------


## raed100

> اذا كنت تقصد هذه       هذه اهداف المجنون (( للمراقبة فقط )) الفترة القادمة منذ انطلاقه من 139.70 وهي نتاج طريقة جديدة تعتمد علي اسلوب جان في المتاجرة ومازالت تحت التجربة وهي والمؤشرالخاص بالطريقة ان شاء الله بتكون في موضوعي القادم

 بارك الله فيك على الرد السريع
ان شاء الله في الانتظار 
حيث انني ابحث عن طريقة للمتاجره وليس لدي خبره   :Icon26:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

"ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا جدا :  توجد نقطة صغيرة تسير دائما مع الخطوط ومكانها في اخر بار هذه النقطة هامة جدا وعليها يمكنك التنبؤ بالمكان الذي سيعاد رسم الخطوط به مرة اخري"  والله يعني ما في اكثر من هيك غموض بالفعل مبهمة كل الابهام
بدأ الشرح بكل سهولة ومنطقية باستثناء الاقتباس بالاعلى ثم اصبح على قدر كبير جدا من الغموض واصبحت هذه النقطة هي طريقة المتاجرة الاساسية والباقي يقارب اللاقيمة ، لما يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا لا تشرح الموضوع بدقة وبتسلسل وبوضوح تشرح الغموض بغموض اخر وتوضح بشارت يحوي نفس الكلمات  
اعتقد والله اعلم انك لم تعمل مدرسا قبل ذلك  :Big Grin:  رعاك الله  :Hands: 
والله ان موضوعك من اقوى المواضيع لكن والله انه غامض جدا ولا ارى اي شرح معتبر يعبر عن افكارك واسلوبك المميز في المتاجرة  مزيدا من التوضيح 
المزيد   المزيد   المزيد 
بارك الله بك واعتذر ان كان اسلوبي به من الفظاظة اخي الكريم فوالله لا احمل تجاهك الا كل الود والتقدير  
ربي يجزيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة و والديك ومن تحب

----------


## كويتي

السلام عليكم
هل النقطه الحمراء ثابته؟؟؟
هل تصلح لكل العملات ام المجنون فقط؟

----------


## af159

> "ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا جدا :    توجد نقطة صغيرة تسير دائما مع الخطوط ومكانها في اخر بار هذه النقطة هامة جدا وعليها يمكنك التنبؤ بالمكان الذي سيعاد رسم الخطوط به مرة اخري"  والله يعني ما في اكثر من هيك غموض بالفعل مبهمة كل الابهام بدأ الشرح بكل سهولة ومنطقية باستثناء الاقتباس بالاعلى ثم اصبح على قدر كبير جدا من الغموض واصبحت هذه النقطة هي طريقة المتاجرة الاساسية والباقي يقارب اللاقيمة ، لما يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا لا تشرح الموضوع بدقة وبتسلسل وبوضوح تشرح الغموض بغموض اخر وتوضح بشارت يحوي نفس الكلمات  اعتقد والله اعلم انك لم تعمل مدرسا قبل ذلك  رعاك الله  والله ان موضوعك من اقوى المواضيع لكن والله انه غامض جدا ولا ارى اي شرح معتبر يعبر عن افكارك واسلوبك المميز في المتاجرة  مزيدا من التوضيح  المزيد المزيد المزيد  بارك الله بك واعتذر ان كان اسلوبي به من الفظاظة اخي الكريم فوالله لا احمل تجاهك الا كل الود والتقدير   ربي يجزيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة و والديك ومن تحب

 سوف احاول ان ابسط مفهوم الفكرة بقدر المستطاع فانا بالفعل لم اعمل مدرسا من قبل ولله الحمد اني لست مدرسا لاني ها اكون افشل مدرس في الدنيا لاني لا املك موهبة توصيل المعلومة وبسبب هذا القصور امتنعت لفترة كبيرة عن طرح هذه الموضوع وكثير من الافكار امتنع عن طرحها لخوفي من عدم توصيلها كما اريد وساعتها سوف اتهم بالغموض والتعتيم ولكن ما دام الانسان اخلص النية في تقديم المساعدة لابد ان يعينه الله علي اداء مهمته

----------


## MBR

سلام  الله عليكم جميعا
موفقين ان شاء الله تعالى  
متابع معك استاذى ابو زياد احسن الله عملك وبارك فى عملك وعمرك ومالك واهلك

----------


## af159

محاولة لتبسيط الفكرة بناء علي طلب بعض الاخوة   1 - حالة البيع والشراء في ابسط صورها مع المؤشر مجرد من اي اضافات      2 - حالات البيع والشراء بعد اضافة اول شرط من شروط الدخول وهو البيع عند الاقتراب من الخطوط العلوية والشراء عند الاقتراب من الخطوط السفلية      3 - تم اضافة قناة سعرية و تحديد اتجاه      4 - كيفية ربط الزمن بالمؤشر      
 النقطة التي تحدثنا عنها ليست هي اساس عملية البيع والشراء ولكنها الاهم في تحديد وقت الدخول والخروج   (( بمعني هي التي تحدد الوقت المتبقي من الزمن لكي يغير السعر اتجاهه))

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

بارك الله بك
عملت عليها مدة يومين على الخمس دقائق
النتيجة في اليوم الاول مذهلة اما في اليوم الثاني ايضا مذهلة 
والله تحمست لها ولكن ما ادري ماذا حدث في اليوم التالي   
هذا الكشف

----------


## كويتي

الخط الاصفر اللى بوسط القناه السعريه غير موجود؟؟ممكن مساعده

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> الخط الاصفر اللى بوسط القناه السعريه غير موجود؟؟ممكن مساعده

 نعم هذا صحيح ننتظر الاستاذ ابو زياد

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> محاولة لتبسيط الفكرة بناء علي طلب بعض الاخوة   1 - حالة البيع والشراء في ابسط صورها مع المؤشر مجرد من اي اضافات      2 - حالات البيع والشراء بعد اضافة اول شرط من شروط الدخول وهو البيع عند الاقتراب من الخطوط العلوية والشراء عند الاقتراب من الخطوط السفلية      3 - تم اضافة قناة سعرية و تحديد اتجاه      4 - كيفية ربط الزمن بالمؤشر      
>  النقطة التي تحدثنا عنها ليست هي اساس عملية البيع والشراء ولكنها الاهم في تحديد وقت الدخول والخروج   (( بمعني هي التي تحدد الوقت المتبقي من الزمن لكي يغير السعر اتجاهه))

 بارك الله بك فعلا يا هيك الاستذة ولا بلا 
فهمتك تمام وجزاك الله كل خير وبركة 
بالنسبة للنقطة الاخيرة فهمت انها تساعدنا على تحديد وقت الخروج ولكن كيف تساعدنا في وقت الدخول؟
اشكرك وادعو لك بالجنة
ولا تحرمنا من افكارك وابداعاتك 
فإنما الاعمال بالنيات وانما لكل امرء ما نوى

----------


## 10pips

اخواني انا لي تجربة ليست بالبسيطة مع مؤشر مركز الثقل وعندي ملاحظة ارجو ان تاخذو بها .. 
المؤشر ممتاز في اوقات التذبذب لكنه مدمر في وقت الترند  
كنت ادبل الحساب كل يومين او ثلاث مرة عن طريق العمل بالتبريد ( البعض يسميه التعزيز )  
ولكن في يوم بدأ فيه ترند قوي وانا ابرد بعقود اضافية وادخل بعكس الترند صفرت الحساب  
لذلك يرجى الحذر وهذه نصيحتي

----------


## af159

> الخط الاصفر اللى بوسط القناه السعريه غير موجود؟؟ممكن مساعده

    

> نعم هذا صحيح ننتظر الاستاذ ابو زياد

 هذا هو التمبليت الموجود لدي

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اخواني انا لي تجربة ليست بالبسيطة مع مؤشر مركز الثقل وعندي ملاحظة ارجو ان تاخذو بها .. 
> المؤشر ممتاز في اوقات التذبذب لكنه مدمر في وقت الترند  
> كنت ادبل الحساب كل يومين او ثلاث مرة عن طريق العمل بالتبريد ( البعض يسميه التعزيز )  
> ولكن في يوم بدأ فيه ترند قوي وانا ابرد بعقود اضافية وادخل بعكس الترند صفرت الحساب  
> لذلك يرجى الحذر وهذه نصيحتي

 هذا صحيح بارك الله بك
ولكن تمعن النظر في القناة والدعم والمقاومة المستخدمة ...
والله اعلم انها طريقة مبتكرة

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> هذا هو التمبليت الموجود لدي

 ربي يبارك فيك اخي الكريم
ننتظر التمبلت والاجابة عن بعض الاسئلة

----------


## af159

> ربي يبارك فيك اخي الكريم
> ننتظر التمبلت والاجابة عن بعض الاسئلة

 اسف لقد نسيت ارفاق التمبليت  تفضلوا

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أبو زياد 
ما فائدة القناة ؟؟ 
هل يكون الدخول بناءً على اتجاهها ؟؟

----------


## areeb

يا شباب
انا اعتقد انه مؤشر جميل وممكن تشيغل عليه بقوة
لكن العله بعد ضبط الاعدادات الصحيحه هي وجوب وجود مؤشر التايم 
هو الاساس للعمل على المؤشر الثقل
ولو اضفت ايضا مؤشر الاستوك باعدادت 10 3  3  رح تجني ربح بدون خسارة
لكن لما تفهمه
انا رجعت اعمل عليه

----------


## abu amro

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اسمحلي ان اكون من الموجودين في موضوعك المتميز

----------


## شمس الزناتى

المؤشر فاشل جدا وتم تجربتة من اكتر من شخص وعلى مدى شهور كاملة نصيحة لوجة الله ابعد عن هذا المؤشر

----------


## abu amro

> المؤشر فاشل جدا وتم تجربتة من اكتر من شخص وعلى مدى شهور كاملة نصيحة لوجة الله ابعد عن هذا المؤشر

  اشوف اول مشاركة ليك في المنتدى انت داخل مخصوص علشان النصيحة من المؤشر لو سمحت اخبرنا عن فشل المؤشر بذكر صفقات خاسرة اذا عندك انا اشوف المؤشر ناجح جدا الى الان

----------


## mouadh_stam

جزاك الله خيرا.. 
و انا مع التجربة 
لو سمحت .. اشرح لي اكثر مسألة التنبؤ بالسعر على اساس النقطة الحمراء الأخيرة في الشارت ؟

----------


## The1

UP 
موضوع رائع ومفيد من شخص رائع وكريم  
نرجوا الاستمرار في التفاعل

----------


## nabeal

موضوع رائع وشرح جميل وارجو متابعته 
لقد ذكرت انك تحتاج الى اكسبيرت وقد تم تصميم اكسبيرت لمؤشر بالخياط سابقا ولكن الاكسبرت لم ينجح لانه لا يعتمد على طريقتك في تحديد القمم والقيعان والدخول منها، وانما يقوم باسلوب المضاعفات ( للاسف ) كما انه يبدأ في المضاعفة عند تغير السعر عن خط مركز الثقل ارتفاعا وانخفاضا وليس من الحدود العليا والدنيا للمؤشر ، لذلك تكون نهايته قاتلة للحساب في حال الترند والمضاعفة .
مرفق الاكسبيرت مع المؤشرات الخاصة به لعل وعسى يتم تفادي الاخطاء السابقة او تطويره حسب طريقتك في المتاجرة

----------


## af159

> موضوع رائع وشرح جميل وارجو متابعته 
> لقد ذكرت انك تحتاج الى اكسبيرت وقد تم تصميم اكسبيرت لمؤشر بالخياط سابقا ولكن الاكسبرت لم ينجح لانه لا يعتمد على طريقتك في تحديد القمم والقيعان والدخول منها، وانما يقوم باسلوب المضاعفات ( للاسف ) كما انه يبدأ في المضاعفة عند تغير السعر عن خط مركز الثقل ارتفاعا وانخفاضا وليس من الحدود العليا والدنيا للمؤشر ، لذلك تكون نهايته قاتلة للحساب في حال الترند والمضاعفة .
> مرفق الاكسبيرت مع المؤشرات الخاصة به لعل وعسى يتم تفادي الاخطاء السابقة او تطويره حسب طريقتك في المتاجرة

 بارك الله فيك اخ نبيل لاهتمامك وارفاق الاكسبيرت ولكن هذا الاكسبيرت موجود عندي وهو يعتمد في فتح الصفقات علي مؤشر ار اس اي بصفة اساسية ولقد جربته من قبل واتذكر اني وضعت له اعدادت لفريم الخمس دقائق اعطي نتائج مذهلة لمدة اكثرمن 6 اشهر ولكن للأسف حاول ان اتذكر هذه الاعدادات مرة اخري لم استطيع ان اعيدها مرة اخري  مرة اخري اقدم لك كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك الكريم

----------


## باش مهندس

لو عملت باك تست لوجدت أن الخط العلوي الأحمر هو شراء في الحقيقة والخط السفلي الأخضر هو بيع شريطة احتداد القناة بشكل معكوف وقوي وسيعطيك الاتجاه الجديد!! 
الآن لو تلاحظ اليورو دولار لامس الخط العلوي الذي يفترض البيع منه وفق المؤشر لكن في حقيقة الأمر هو شراء لأن القناة احتدت للأسفل ويجب إعادة المسار من جديد. 
يفيدك المؤشر في معرفة الاتجاه وضارب على أساس الاتجاه وليس مناطق دخول وخروج وفق المؤشر. 
هذا ما فهمته بعد عمل باكتست لسنوات له على عدة أزواج والله أعلم.

----------


## محمود1

موضوع الاخ عرابي ايضا يتكلم عن مركز الثقل وهذا الموضوع رد الاعتبار للمؤشر   لكن المؤشر لايكفي فقط يلزمه تحليل فني دائما

----------


## على

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اين الاخ الكريم ابوزياد منتظرين تكملت المشوار

----------


## af159

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اين الاخ الكريم ابوزياد منتظرين تكملت المشوار

 موجود يا اخي باذن الله
وتحت امرك

----------


## على

> موجود يا اخي باذن الله
> وتحت امرك

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
هل مؤشر مركز الثقل يعمل وهل يوجد ورشه خاص بى منتظر الرد

----------


## af159

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> هل مؤشر مركز الثقل يعمل وهل يوجد ورشه خاص بى منتظر الرد

 
نعم يا اخي وتوجد العديد من الموضيع الخاصة بها  ومن اقوي المواضيع التي تتحدث عنه الورشة الخاصة بالاخ عرابي 
علي هذا الرابط  إستطلاع: استراتيجية مركز الثقل 
وهذه بعض المواضيع التي تتحدث عن المؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...searchid=27613

----------


## af159

هذه نسخة قمت بالتعديل عليها اصبحت ثلاثية المستويات       AF159_AboZiad_Center of Gravity.rar

----------


## ellliottt

> موجود يا اخي باذن الله
> وتحت امرك

 اهلا اخي ابو زياد وين الغيبه
شوف الناس ما فاهمه المؤشر وتتصور تبيع وتشتري عند الملامسه........ 
يعني مو شرط ان يلمس المؤشر خط اخضر او احمر حتى يرتد ....لا  لانه سيتحرك ويرسم نفسه من جديد لغرض المعادله. اي كانما وضعت ثقل على المسطره لكي يعادل الموجه.
وبالتالي نرى ان هناك موجه قصيره والاخرى طويله والمؤشر يتبعها لكي يقوم بالمعادله الكامله.وهي ما تفسر الدورات الزمنيه والسعريه على الشارت
النقطه المهمه هي متى يبدا ومتى ينتهي الحساب....؟
نستطيع الاستعاضه عليه بطريقه اخرى لمعرفه 3ركائز كان تكون يسار المسطره العلوي والسفلي ونقطه ارتكاز وهميه الصنع وبالتالي معرفه نهايه الموجه ومنطقه الارتداد الاخرى...
وهو ما يبحث عنه اخواننا في الله في كل مواضيعهم الطاقويه ههههه.   
حتى موجات نيلي العظيمه شرحها باسلوب مختلف عن العاده وفريد وعبقري .......ولكن المحصله النهائيه لو تعود لها هي واحده ونفس الشيء نقطتان رئيسيتان وثقل والثالثه ثابته والرابعه للدخول بالمضاربه.  
سهلوها شباب  ترى الموضوع اسهل من ما تتخيلوا كثيرا.
انظروا الدقيقه 3
  
تابعوا هذه الدروس فهي جميله للي ما دارسها بالجامعه سواء رياضيات او فيزياء فهي جميله ومفيده

----------


## af159

هلا اليوت الغالي  
اما عن الغيبة فهي والله لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي وما يمنعني عنكم الا الشديد القوي
وباعتذر منك ومن كل الاخوان الذين يسالون عني  
شرحك اكثر من رائع ايوة طلع من المتخبي خلينا نستفيد يا راجل   :015:

----------


## ellliottt

هلا والله ابو زياد الحمد لله على السلامه....
شو اخبار البنت تبع الاسترولوجي باليوتيوب ضبطت معاها او .......هههههه  امزح. 
مافيه شيء مستخبي كله مشروح بالمنتدى لكن الناس تنظر للشارت ومؤشراته ولا تفكر بحسابات هذه المؤشرات.    اسؤا ما قيل عن المؤشر انه يعيد رسم نفسه....هههه
لان بصراحه اذا كان ثابت فسيكون هناك خلل به بالحساب 
لكن شو نعمل مع الناس.
ماهي اخر التطورات عندك اخي الكريم

----------


## Mohammed2010

> هلا والله ابو زياد الحمد لله على السلامه....
> شو اخبار البنت تبع الاسترولوجي باليوتيوب ضبطت معاها او .......هههههه  امزح. 
> مافيه شيء مستخبي كله مشروح بالمنتدى لكن الناس تنظر للشارت ومؤشراته ولا تفكر بحسابات هذه المؤشرات.    اسؤا ما قيل عن المؤشر انه يعيد رسم نفسه....هههه
> لان بصراحه اذا كان ثابت فسيكون هناك خلل به بالحساب 
> لكن شو نعمل مع الناس.
> ماهي اخر التطورات عندك اخي الكريم

   :015:

----------


## mmtv88

شكرا
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

